# Dog attachments for bike



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember these being discussed on the forum a while back, but I cannot find it.

I'm thinking of getting one of those things which attach to your pushbike and onto your dog.

We have a VERY active border collie and I think she would enjoy being able to accompany us on our leisurely cycle rides. 

I think I would prefer to use it with her harness, rather than onto her collar.

Any recommendations on the best one to get/where to buy it please?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrs Eb uses one of these: http://www.springeramerica.com/ for our two, a big Collie and a smaller Breton Spaniel. We tried a cheap one first but it seemed ready to fall apart and the there are places where that might be very dangerous for the dogs if they became detached.

I find I can manage both very well with their leads looped around my saddle post, Alan.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen these, but I always think of what happens if she wants to stop to sniff something. Or chases a cat into the road? Won't it pull you there too? It would only have to take you unawares and you'd be off, possibly in or near the road.

Try a website called British Dog, they seem to sell everything canine!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Give it a try with just the lead round the saddle post. I think the dog/s understand what's happening and what they should and shouldn't do. Ours love it. I have never felt in danger of being pulled off the bike or of harming the dog. 

Even our smaller one, who might be described as a medium sized dog can "apply the brakes" with such force that it can't be misunderstood when she needs a pee or wants a sniff round.

Give that a try before you spend money on what I think is just a gadget, add a short length of bungee if that helps, Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert uses a head halter and holds the lead which gives him control

Unfortunately Shadow can no longer run off lead as he used to when biking on tow paths etc, he used to love that

You may well find under off road conditions Hezbez yours will too and follow close to the bike once he gets the hang of it

I'm not sure but I seem to think that dogs cannot run attached to bikes on roads, at any rate we always dismount and walk on stretches of road
If he is with us

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> I'm not sure but I seem to think that dogs cannot run attached to bikes on roads, at any rate we always dismount and walk on stretches of road
> If he is with us
> 
> Aldra


Never heard that one Sandra, not that my choice is to take them on roads, but sometimes a short stretch is needed to get where we are going.

More information on that would be informative for many I suspect, Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not sure why I think that Alan

I have seen well trained dogs running along side bikes in the road (on the pavement) But never attached to the bike 

I would have thought it dangerous in the event of an accident but I guess someone will know

We always dismount and walk and only use tow paths or bike tracts
When he runs with us

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I always thought it was not legal to ride a bike and have a dog attached in any way. Would love to know otherwise


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

There is no way I would try that with our lurcher as I know what would happen, he would see another dog and I would be off the bike!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think somewhere in the highway code

There is something about lines or leads which could render the bike unsafe

Possibally if you attach the dog around your waist it means you can grab the lead if necessary to exert more control

I wouldn't use it on a road though unless it was a very quiet lane

Interesting topic though

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Put up or .............


Give it a rest, Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've searched Google and only come up with people's opinions 

Nothing definitive about wether its legal having dogs attached/ lead held on bikes on roads

So I guess it's up to the individual to assess how safe the situation is

Left me wondering Alan if Albert would be safer even off rd with a halter and attachment as well as a head halter and lead

Maybe that would be overkill :lol: 

Aldra


----------

